# BER Assessor course



## johnnyg (22 Feb 2008)

Is it worth doing the BER assessor course as a way to earn extra income or is every one in on this and the place will be swamped with them?


----------



## sydthebeat (22 Feb 2008)

The SEI predict that 2000 assessors will be needed.
800 have passed the course but only 200-250 have registered with SEI (for some unknown reason)

From 1st jan next year every dwelling occupied, sold or rented will require a BER...... anyone who has done the course already will have to do an add-on module.... so maybe people are waiting until next year to do the course.

For new dwellings applied for permission from 1st july this year, the BER process will (roundabout) be intertwined into the 'certification of compliance' process.... therefore if you arent involved in this practice already its unlikely you will be able to tap into this market.


----------



## johnnyg (22 Feb 2008)

Sydthebeat, thanks for that, I'm eligble to do the course and was wondering if it was worth it. When you say intertwined into the certification of compliance, does that mean that your engineer/architect should also be the BER assessor to sign off?

Once you complete the course, what kind of outlay is involved, i know about the sei reg fee of 1000 euro's and 500 recurring yearly after that but but is there outher outlays?


----------



## sydthebeat (22 Feb 2008)

johnnyg said:


> Sydthebeat, thanks for that, I'm eligble to do the course and was wondering if it was worth it. When you say intertwined into the certification of compliance,
> 
> *1. does that mean that your engineer/architect should also be the BER assessor to sign off?*
> 
> ...



1. Compliance with Part L* has to be* shown by calculations using DEAP... this is the same methodology for calculating BER... therefore it doesnt make sense to pay twice for the same calculation. If your engineer cannot do a BER then you are better off engaging one who can.

2. no other outlays apart from the €25 per BER application.


----------



## Teabag (22 Feb 2008)

johnnyg said:


> Sydthebeat, thanks for that, I'm eligble to do the course and was wondering if it was worth it.



What do you mean by eligible ? What are the eligibility criteria ?


----------



## ajapale (22 Feb 2008)

Moved from Homes and Gardens
to  Work, Careers, Un/employment, Further Education/Training


----------



## Ravima (22 Feb 2008)

I would think that you would have other outlays. Would you need equipment and professional indemnity insurance along with public liability insurance?


----------



## noworries200 (3 Jun 2008)

Whats the latest update on the BER course. I was thinking of doing it. A friend of mine has done the course and he asked me to do it as well and we would go into buisness with it together. Is it still worth doing it. I heard that people were going charging up to 500 euros fro a BER cert once it comes in. However lately i heard of a person approaching  builder and saying that he would do it for 200 euros a house any size. I think the market is going to be flooded with people doing this course. Has anyone any ideas on it??


----------



## redstar (4 Jun 2008)

Some discussion about  BER courses on boards.ie ...

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055021529


----------

